# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  [FAQ's: OD] Office Primary Interop Assemblies

## RobDog888

Here are a few links that do very well to describe PIA, how to install PIA and where to download them too.

Enjoy the in-depth reading.  :Thumb: 



What is a PIA?

COM in .NET 

Office 2010: Redistributable Primary Interop Assemblies

Office 2007: Redistributable Primary Interop Assemblies

Office 2003 Primary Interop Assemblies

Office 2003: Redistributable Primary Interop Assemblies

Office XP (2002) Primary Interop Assemblies

Office XP (2002): Redistributable Primary Interop Assemblies

----------


## Stupidav

Updated Link for PIA

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa302338.aspx

----------

